

A game to learn/practice Vim commands (html/javascript) - Shanewho
http://portnine.com/vim/game

======
Shanewho
I wrote this game as a fun project to learn javascript and jQuery, and to work
on my web design skills a bit. Let me know what you think and if it is any
fun! :)

